# K9 Major - Life after duty injury.



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

K9 Major was injured in the line of duty and this is a nice news story that a local Twin Cities TV station did about his life after his injury and how he's doing now.
There is some nice video of him. He still looks like a proud guy.

K9 Major and Roseville Officer up for National Award | KSTP TV - Minneapolis and St. Paul


----------

